# How to remove GE turntable coupler?



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I found the GE microwave coupler broken. See photo.

I ordered a new one to replace it. 

I tried to pull out the old coupler. But it didn't come out. What tool shall I use and how to remove it?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Most just pull off and push on like a stove knob. Has a d shape. Maybe a flat tip screwdriver should pop it off. Shouldn't require much force. If not, then you may have one that is a bit more challenging. (see link).

You may have one that requires you to take off the bottom plate.

Please click on link scroll down to installation instructions. Hope it helps.

replacing microwave turntable coupler


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

jmon said:


> Most just pull off and push on like a stove knob. Has a d shape. Maybe a flat tip screwdriver should pop it off. Shouldn't require much force. If not, then you may have one that is a bit more challenging. (see link).
> 
> You may have one that requires you to take off the bottom plate.
> 
> ...


My coupler has a tiny extruding object on the shaft. See photo. Maybe that's why I cannot pull it off. 

Agreed. I may have to take off the bottom plate, which I don't really want to do.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree. Looks like some sort of locking device. Doubt you'll be able to release it from the top. You'll have to go in through the bottom to release it. Probably have to remove or loosen the motor to get to it. Little more work that's all.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd like to give an update. An appliance technician replaced the coupler today.

He took off the bottom plate and the screw connected with the motor. Once the motor came out (see photo), he was able to remove the broken coupler from inside the microwave.

Then he put in the new coupler (from the inside the microwave), and inserted the motor from below to join the new coupler. 

See photo for the interior of the microwave with the new coupler installed! Not cheap for his labor. It cost $90.

The process didn't seem complicated. However, there was a stubborn screw. He managed to remove it before taking off the bottom plate.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update homelearner. Glad you got it working like you want now. Hopefully it will help someone else out in the future.


----------

